# Lost Vape Centaurus on discount at FastTech



## Stew (22/8/20)

Just thought I would mention this as the discount is probably about equivalent to DHL delivery.
Lost Vape Centaurus DNA250C 200W TC VW APV Box Mod
SKU 9726629
https://www.fasttech.com/p/9726629?...67-200730&utm_term=jack&utm_content=Promotion
Discount coupon code "MAP"
Normally $169.00 = R2,900.01
With discount code $118.95 = R1,989.68
Discount $50.05 off = R858.85

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## incredible_hullk (22/8/20)

I see 3fvape also on discount at $117

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (22/8/20)

@Stew, by all means go for a good deal
But just remember if something goes wrong it can sometimes be challenging with after sales service or warranty etc

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1


----------



## Stew (22/8/20)

Silver said:


> @Stew, by all means go for a good deal
> But just remember if something goes wrong it can sometimes be challenging with after sales service or warranty etc


Hi Ho Silver, this is waaaaaay out of my price bracket. Just thought some members may be interested with the discount. I am a Ford Ikon price bracket guy. LOL.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Winner 3


----------



## Silver (22/8/20)

Stew said:


> Hi Ho Silver, this is waaaaaay out of my price bracket. Just thought some members may be interested with the discount. I am a Ford Ikon price bracket guy. LOL.



ok no probs
One certainly doesn’t need to spend a fortune to get a perfect vape
Just takes time to find the right juice, right atty and the right coil and wick setup for your taste

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 4


----------



## Cornelius (22/8/20)

Can sometimes get real great deals on Fastech. I got a Hcigar warwolf for $21 in our group buy.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 3


----------



## Timwis (22/8/20)

Stew said:


> Just thought I would mention this as the discount is probably about equivalent to DHL delivery.
> Lost Vape Centaurus DNA250C 200W TC VW APV Box Mod
> SKU 9726629
> https://www.fasttech.com/p/9726629?...67-200730&utm_term=jack&utm_content=Promotion
> ...


"MAP" is a discount code commonly used by Fasttech and usually when it's active works for a host of products even if not advertised so anyone who are doing a Fasttech order at the moment it's worth trying the "MAP" code as it could possibly work for what you have ordered!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Jean claude Vaaldamme (22/8/20)

Stew said:


> Hi Ho Silver, this is waaaaaay out of my price bracket. Just thought some members may be interested with the discount. I am a Ford Ikon price bracket guy. LOL.


Then you need to buy a bottom airflow rta, they leak just as much as a Ford

Reactions: Funny 7


----------



## DavyH (14/1/22)

Stew said:


> Hi Ho Silver, this is waaaaaay out of my price bracket. Just thought some members may be interested with the discount. I am a Ford Ikon price bracket guy. LOL.



In that case, here's just the thing for you (but it's a THC vaporiser) -

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

